# Proud of my Zephyr



## OZ! (Mar 21, 2014)

So I was on here not to long ago worried about attachment issues with my new GSD well shes been with us a few months & has stolen my heart. We went walking last night & she did so good. We took a road by my house not too many cars but when one passed it was like nothing to her. Shes barely a year (if that) & today we went to have her spay stitches removed she rolled right over & just layed there. Shes such a good girl & truly becoming my best friend. she was never messed with in the family before us. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Aw glad she's found such a loving home, and what a wonderfully behaved girl. She's truly beautiful, and what a set of ears she has lol.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

She looks som much like my pup n yes she is very beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OZ! (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you! Ya she has some more growing to do to fit her ears lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

